# valgrind on FreeBSD



## lyuts (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi, guys!

I'm trying to get valgrind working on FreeBSD 7.0. I've installed it from ports. The compilation went fine. But when I try to run it i get an error about unhandled syscalls (Though it was said earlier that valgrind is working fine on BSD).

> valgrin==2617== Memcheck, a memory error detector for x86-linux.
==2617== Copyright (C) 2002-2004, and GNU GPL'd, by Julian Seward.
==2617== Using valgrind-2.1.0, a program supervision framework for x86-linux.
==2617== Copyright (C) 2000-2004, and GNU GPL'd, by Julian Seward.
==2617== Valgrind library directory: /usr/local/lib/valgrind
==2617== Command line
==2617==    ./miniconsole
==2617== Startup, with flags:
==2617==    -v
==2617== Reading syms from /usr/home/lyutsai/workspace/miniconsole/miniconsole (0x8048000)
==2617==    object doesn't have any debug info
==2617== Reading syms from /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 (0x3C000000)
==2617==    object doesn't have a symbol table
==2617==    object doesn't have any debug info
==2617== Reading syms from /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 (0xB0000000)
==2617==    object doesn't have a symbol table
==2617==    object doesn't have any debug info
==2617== Reading syms from /lib/libc.so.7 (0xB0033000)
==2617==    object doesn't have a symbol table
==2617==    object doesn't have any debug info
==2617== Reading syms from /usr/local/lib/valgrind/vgskin_memcheck.so (0xB012F000)
==2617==    object doesn't have a symbol table
==2617==    object doesn't have any debug info
==2617== Reading syms from /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xB0257000)
==2617==    object doesn't have a symbol table
==2617==    object doesn't have any debug info
==2617== Reading syms from /usr/local/lib/valgrind/stage2 (0xB8000000)
==2617==    object doesn't have a symbol table
==2617==    object doesn't have any debug info
==2617== Reading suppressions file: /usr/local/lib/valgrind/default.supp
==2617== Estimated CPU clock rate is 2029 MHz
==2617== REDIRECT soname:libc.so.6(__GI___errno_location) to soname:libpthread.so.0(__errno_location)
==2617== REDIRECT soname:libc.so.6(__errno_location) to soname:libpthread.so.0(__errno_location)
==2617== REDIRECT soname:libc.so.6(__GI___h_errno_location) to soname:libpthread.so.0(__h_errno_location)
==2617== REDIRECT soname:libc.so.6(__h_errno_location) to soname:libpthread.so.0(__h_errno_location)
==2617== REDIRECT soname:libc.so.6(__GI___res_state) to soname:libpthread.so.0(__res_state)
==2617== REDIRECT soname:libc.so.6(__res_state) to soname:libpthread.so.0(__res_state)
==2617== REDIRECT soname:libc.so.6(stpcpy) to *vgpreload_memcheck.so*(stpcpy)
==2617== REDIRECT soname:libc.so.6(strnlen) to *vgpreload_memcheck.so*(strnlen)
==2617== REDIRECT soname:ld-linux.so.2(stpcpy) to *vgpreload_memcheck.so*(stpcpy)
==2617== REDIRECT soname:ld-linux.so.2(strchr) to *vgpreload_memcheck.so*(strchr)
==2617==
--2617-- WARNING: unhandled syscall: 477
==2617==    at 0x3C008ED3: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C00171A: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C00456B: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C005F71: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
--2617-- Do not panic.  You may be able to fix this easily.
--2617-- Read the file README_MISSING_SYSCALL_OR_IOCTL.
==2617== Warning: client syscall munmap tried to modify addresses 0xFFFFFFDA-0xEA
==2617==    at 0x3C008CA3: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C00456B: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C005F71: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C0013FD: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
--2617-- WARNING: unhandled syscall: 477
==2617==    at 0x3C008ED3: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C0079C9: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C007A6A: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C017EB5: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
--2617-- Do not panic.  You may be able to fix this easily.
--2617-- Read the file README_MISSING_SYSCALL_OR_IOCTL.
==2617== Invalid write of size 4
==2617==    at 0x3C007BC3: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C017EB5: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C007DCC: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C005FAB: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==  Address 0xFFFFFFFC is not stack'd, malloc'd or free'd
==2617==
==2617== Process terminating with default action of signal 10 (SIGBUS): dumping core
==2617==    at 0x3C007BC3: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C017EB5: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C007DCC: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C005FAB: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617== Core dumping not implemented. Please re-run valgrind after fixing the crash.
==2617==
==2617== ERROR SUMMARY: 1 errors from 1 contexts (suppressed: 0 from 0)
==2617==
==2617== 1 errors in context 1 of 1:
==2617== Invalid write of size 4
==2617==    at 0x3C007BC3: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C017EB5: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C007DCC: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==    by 0x3C005FAB: (within /libexec/ld-elf.so.1)
==2617==  Address 0xFFFFFFFC is not stack'd, malloc'd or free'd
==2617== IN SUMMARY: 1 errors from 1 contexts (suppressed: 0 from 0)
==2617==
==2617== malloc/free: in use at exit: 0 bytes in 0 blocks.
==2617== malloc/free: 0 allocs, 0 frees, 0 bytes allocated.
==2617==
--2617--     TT/TC: 0 tc sectors discarded.
--2617--            68 chainings, 0 unchainings.
--2617-- translate: new     189 (2853 -> 37039; ratio 129:10)
--2617--            discard 0 (0 -> 0; ratio 0:10).
--2617--  dispatch: 53 jumps (bb entries), of which 672 (1267%) were unchained.
--2617--            4/195 major/minor sched events.  189 tt_fast misses.
--2617-- reg-alloc: 36 t-req-spill, 6708+165 orig+spill uis, 898 total-reg-r.
--2617--    sanity: 4 cheap, 1 expensive checks.
--2617--    ccalls: 593 C calls, 55% saves+restores avoided (1952 bytes)
--2617--            814 args, avg 0.89 setup instrs each (172 bytes)
--2617--            0% clear the stack (1779 bytes)
--2617--            206 retvals, 32% of reg-reg movs avoided (128 bytes)
Core dumped.

Any ideas? Really need your help. Thanks.


----------



## rdivacky@ (Nov 18, 2008)

there is very active work done by Peter Wemm on porting valgrind 3.2. Just stay tuned.... you can get the patch against 8-current from p4


----------



## lyuts (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## hydra (Dec 16, 2008)

I am looking forward for an amd64 version, would be nice.


----------

